# baguettes... like I do...



## karaburun (Mar 12, 2005)

I´ve been asked for the recipe for the Baguette how I make.

Ok. Let´s go ( It takes a lot of time to translate it)

The sponge:

250 g white flour
330 ml Water
10 g Fresh yeast......

With this ingredients you make the sponge ca. 12 hours before you´ll make the rest of the Baguette dough.

Dough:

The sponge (590 g)
800 g White flour
400 ml Water
10 g fresh yeast    
4 TS Salt     

12 hours before you will make the dough you must make a sponge. Take it to a warm place for this time and let him go for 12 hours.

After the 12 hours you take the flour, water, salt and sponge and make a smooth dough . The dough must solve from the bowl.  You must knead it for min. 8 Min.

Put the dough in a buttered bowl a let him grow up till it is the double.

Put the dough now on the worktop and make 3 pieces. Each piece form to a sausage. The you must lay it on a baking plate. It must go for ca. 1 hour.

Just before you put the baguettes into the oven, cut them diagonal short like in the following picture). And make water with a brush on it.

Than put the baguette in the oven for 250°C. Put a pan with a lot of hot water on the oven ground. (It´s good for the volume).

Bake them for ca. 20-25 Min. in the oven and bake them till they are gold brown.



=====








Ok, I hope that yóu make it.

lg Tanja


----------



## marmalady (Mar 12, 2005)

thanks for the translation - and the loaves look great! I would never attempt to sit down and try to translate a recipe into another language - that must've taken a lot of work!  Tx again!


----------

